# MAF mod



## metellus (Oct 14, 2004)

I was talking to a co worker today and he told me that the MAF had a screen in it that somewhat restricts airflow and can easily be removed to give the car an extra boost of power. And as long as you have a K n N filter everything will be alright.

So I had a few questions.
1. Can this really be done ?
2. Is the maf easy to take apart and remove the screen ?
3. is it a noticable difference ?
4. is it detectable ?
5. will this cause problems ?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

metellus said:


> I was talking to a co worker today and he told me that the MAF had a screen in it that somewhat restricts airflow and can easily be removed to give the car an extra boost of power. And as long as you have a K n N filter everything will be alright.
> 
> So I had a few questions.
> 1. Can this really be done ?
> ...


yes
yes
no
no
probally


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

metellus said:


> I was talking to a co worker today and he told me that the MAF had a screen in it that somewhat restricts airflow and can easily be removed to give the car an extra boost of power. And as long as you have a K n N filter everything will be alright.
> 
> So I had a few questions.
> 1. Can this really be done ?
> ...



A) the MAF is EXTREMELY, check that.....EXTREMELY sensitive to just everyday driving with any modification done to the air intake system before (or after it for that matter) it in line. I can't see manipulating the MAF and not causing it to fail.

B) Me thinks there is no possible gain that become of this, performance or otherwise.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I say do it ,you might even be able to shave 1/1000th off your ET's. Listen to Mark, or better yet listen to me. I've blown two MAF's form putting o a intake. Leave the little guy alonw.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

nothing good will come of this, so just dont do it.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just try this: http://fluxu8.nismo.org/CheapWAI.html

Cheap and free...why not?


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

The main design intension for putting the screen in there is to prevent bolts (and other debries) getting sucked into intake and seizing valves or pistons. There is a lot of vacuum there at full throttle. Nissan do not want to have dealer mechanics order new engines just because they were running engine with no air filter. 
In general, a mesh screen also has the effect of even out pressure over entire diameter tube, which can make the air flow measurement more accurate. The effect depends on amount of masks and ratio between mesh and holes.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I removed the screen a few years ago, just something I have always done on my vehicles. Though the screen does help the MAF get more even and accurate measurements sometimes. It is hard to tell if the positive flow characteristics of removing the screen outweigh the negative effects. I have found lots of information supporting the removal of the screen but the gains are usually very minimal if any.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> I have found lots of information supporting the removal of the screen but the gains are usually very minimal if any.


Outside of gains, what would be another reason? I don't see any. And if the gains are minimal if any then why do it at all?


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

from info I've gathered on removal of the screen is it has really no effect on performance. Its there to help straighten the airflow over the sensor to provide a more accurate reading.


----------

